# Wife getting a swarm and installing in the NUC for her first time



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

A big :thumbsup::thumbsup: to her!! :applause:


----------



## Buzzen (May 13, 2009)

Congrats! she may just get hooked now.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice! I wish my wife would come hive one. My 6 year old son on the otherhand, is doing great, he has helped me take down quite a few swarms and is getting good at it. Probably wont be too long before I'm going to come home and he'll have house a swarm on his own.

C2


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

Brava !! I think my wife will start her own hive(s) next year.


----------

